# 811 Ignores Local OTA Names



## DanC-P (Jan 20, 2005)

Why does the 811 never display the names I input when I save local OTA channels in the guide? It seems to sometimes pick-up channel names (e.g. "WABC-DT") directly from the signal, but it ignores what I input... Also, is it me or is this receiver FULL of bugs? I've been with E* for 8 years, owned and leased a number of units, and none have had so many weird glitches. I think the worst section is the Local Channels area. I also hate when my OTA signal goes below 49% and those two error message screens come up, forcing me to change channel or hit "guide" to get back the station I was watching... (I know "feature, not bug" but it BUGS me!).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

DanC-P said:


> Why does the 811 never display the names I input when I save local OTA channels in the guide? It seems to sometimes pick-up channel names (e.g. "WABC-DT") directly from the signal, but it ignores what I input... Also, is it me or is this receiver FULL of bugs? I've been with E* for 8 years, owned and leased a number of units, and none have had so many weird glitches. I think the worst section is the Local Channels area. I also hate when my OTA signal goes below 49% and those two error message screens come up, forcing me to change channel or hit "guide" to get back the station I was watching... (I know "feature, not bug" but it BUGS me!).


Good question. From my experience the naming field is for when a name is not supplied in the data stream. If the name is supplied it is used instead. There is an enhancement request to allow over-riding the mapping of a channel. I will update this that the name be used also. I believe this is done by design.

As to full of bugs, Ever receiver in the market has it share of bugs. The 811 has come a long way since December of last year. There is still some work to do, but I would not classify the 811 as FULL of bugs. From your description it sounds like you have OTA signal issues. Like any receiver the 811 does its best work with a good signal above 70%. The 811 is also more senstive to multipathing issues.

To keep your 811 running smoothly, I suggest the following.

1) Improve your OTA signal if possible. 
2) Place the 811 in standbye when not using it.

You mention FULL of bugs, but I don't see you mention any specific ones. Are you seeing anything other than what is posts in this forum. If so bring them up and we can discuss them.


----------



## DanC-P (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for your reply! I suppose "FULL of bugs" is a bit of an overstatement. It just seems rather unstable. Here are a few things that come to mind:

* It seems to lose saved OTA channels (they just disapear from the guide on occaision)
* The HD and SD zoom functionalities don't always work -- it seems to get confused when I try using them on OTA channels (I hit page up/down and "*" and nothing happens). I have to go back to a sat channel and after a few tries it comes back.
* Last night it stopped responding to my remote. I had to hard boot to get it to respond again.
* It has semi-crashed on me while watching OTA channels -- it shows the channel #, name and signal strength in the banner, but the image is black.
* Yesterday it wouldn't power up via remote or using the button on the front -- I had to unplug, let sit and power up again t make it work

My OTA signal strength is not ideal -- I moved my antenna upwards last night and although my signal didn't increase, it no longer dips below acceptable levels (65%) that often.

I hope further patches deal with the overall stability of the unit.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

DanC-P said:


> Thanks for your reply! I suppose "FULL of bugs" is a bit of an overstatement.
> Dan


That's right. It's only half full of bugs! (What can I say? I'm an optimist, an "811 half full" kind of guy.)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

garypen said:


> That's right. It's only half full of bugs! (What can I say? I'm an optimist, an "811 half full" kind of guy.)


Geeze gary, here I have been telling everyone your a "half empty kind of guy". Sheeze.:nono2:


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

DanC-P said:


> Thanks for your reply! I suppose "FULL of bugs" is a bit of an overstatement. It just seems rather unstable. Here are a few things that come to mind:
> 
> * It seems to lose saved OTA channels (they just disapear from the guide on occaision)
> * The HD and SD zoom functionalities don't always work -- it seems to get confused when I try using them on OTA channels (I hit page up/down and "*" and nothing happens). I have to go back to a sat channel and after a few tries it comes back.
> ...


You're not alone good buddy. I too, experience each of the issues you describe, exactly the same way. I believe that most of us do as well. But be thankful you didn't go thru the past few releases. These items are MINOR annoyances compared to releases of the recent past. So hang in there....things are getting better. The next release is in 2 weeks.

Cross your fingers!!!!!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

DanC-P said:


> * It seems to lose saved OTA channels (they just disapear from the guide on occaision)


This can happen for a number of reasons. Some or PSIP related and some I believe are related to loss of signal. Getting a solid signal should minimize things a lot



DanC-P said:


> * The HD and SD zoom functionalities don't always work -- it seems to get confused when I try using them on OTA channels (I hit page up/down and "*" and nothing happens). I have to go back to a sat channel and after a few tries it comes back.


I have not seen this one. Can you provide any more detail when this happens.. I don't do a lot of streching and usually keep my set.



DanC-P said:


> * Last night it stopped responding to my remote. I had to hard boot to get it to respond again.


Was not when on an OTA channel? I have read a few reports. One suggestion I read was to move the UHF antenna aways from the 811 using a coax cable. This was because of interference with other components while in a cabinet. Not sure if yours are in a cabinet.



DanC-P said:


> * It has semi-crashed on me while watching OTA channels -- it shows the channel #, name and signal strength in the banner, but the image is black.


WHat was the strength on the meter. This can be caused by a few things and details would help narrow it down. Given that your channels are floating in the mid to low 60's, I would try and get that number up. It will help with the OTA issues you are describing.



DanC-P said:


> * Yesterday it wouldn't power up via remote or using the button on the front -- I had to unplug, let sit and power up again t make it work


THis sounds like a known issue. I thought however it was fixed. Could be wrong but It has been a long day for me.



DanC-P said:


> My OTA signal strength is not ideal -- I moved my antenna upwards last night and although my signal didn't increase, it no longer dips below acceptable levels (65%) that often.


WHat type of antenna do you have? Do you have a preamp?



DanC-P said:


> I hope further patches deal with the overall stability of the unit.


Just as a data point. I hardly ever have to reboot my 811 under my normal operating mode. I have rebooted it a few times because I was doing some testing. What you are describing with the latest version 2.84 is not that common. Most users are finding 2.84 stable and are happy with it. I really suggest getting the OTA signals up if possible. As a test you might want to remove all borderline OTA channels and see if things improve.


----------



## DanC-P (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a Silver Sensor which I have moved to the third floor -- I don't have a pre-amp (I am within a few miles of the Empire State Building and I am told it would do more harm than good). The stretch bug occurs on all OTAs but it's not a big deal because I don't use it -- it just seems emblematic of the buginess of the unit. It sounds like some of my problems are related to my less than satisfactory signal -- I'd love to get a stronger signal but I can't affor an outdoor antenna right now. At the moment I'm most concerned about getting Fox for the super bowl and fortunately it is my one reliable channel. I'm glad to hear the 811 SW has made progress and look forward to future improvements. 

Thanks for the reply,

Dan


----------



## chevyn8 (Dec 20, 2004)

Silver Sensor is good for an indoor antenna. Outdoor antenna's are better (in general), but that may not be possible. You will like the 811 better if you get the signal to stay at least in the 80's. The distance from the antenna to the tower is just part of it. The towers power, your antenna's type/size/preamp, cable quality/distance from the 811 to the antenna, and objects that block a direct view of the tower are also factors that affect signal. Entry level outdoor antenna's from Radio Shack aren't all that expensive. They carry one for 25 bucks that is decent. Yes, the 811 is way better than it was just a few months ago IMO.


----------

